# Who here rides a motorcycle?



## Crucified (May 4, 2008)

I've got myself a 2003 honda shadow 750. it's dope!


----------



## darren (May 4, 2008)

I've never had an interest in bikes much (other than some of the amazing rolling pieces of modern sculpture disguised as modern custom choppers), but lately i've been looking at bikes more.

Maybe it's my mid-life crisis coming on early, but i've kinda been eyeing the Buell Blast...


----------



## Groff (May 4, 2008)

I have a 1993 Suzuki Intruder 1400. I really want the Suzuki Boulevard C109
Gotta have a big engine, I grew up looking at my dads 88 cube harley, so big engines are in my blood.


----------



## Crucified (May 4, 2008)

this is my baby






i put leather riding bags on the back for some trips i plan to take soon.


----------



## Groff (May 4, 2008)

Nice paint! That seat looks infinitely more comfortable than mine.


----------



## Crucified (May 4, 2008)

yeah, it's a really good seat, i still get numb-ass after a couple hours though. 

It's only a 750 so i know i'm going to want to upgrade eventually but i'm still a noob so i'll stick with it for a bit.


----------



## Se7enMeister (May 5, 2008)

What now, Bitches???


----------



## B Lopez (May 5, 2008)

Crucified said:


> this is my baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hot damn that's awesome.

I've got my eyes peeled for a dual sometime soon.


----------



## Groff (May 8, 2008)

Se7enMeister said:


> What now, Bitches???



Hey, I got nothing against scooters. Can't say anyhing bad with the gas mileage those things get. 



Crucified said:


> yeah, it's a really good seat, i still get numb-ass after a couple hours though.
> 
> It's only a 750 so i know i'm going to want to upgrade eventually but i'm still a noob so i'll stick with it for a bit.



My seat hurts after about 15 minutes... where the passenger seat connects is hard as a rock, i've been looking for a one piece seat, the Corbin Gunfighter looks like a good choice.

750's a good place to start, they're not weak by anymeans. Our instructors advised against getting anything less, because something like a 250 would be cool for about a month then you'd be bored. 

I went straight to 83ci 

...Now if only the forward controls for my bike weren't $600 I could make it more comfortable


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby (May 8, 2008)

I've got a VStar 1100 classic and a VStar 1100 custom. The classic is for carting the wife around and the custom I'm going to turn into a drag bike, as soon as I free up some cash. Unfortunately I don't have pics either on this computer as I'm out of town for 3 weeks, but here's the stock photo of the custom: 






However, I used to rock one of these:






but my right hand started getting a little too twitchy.... you can actually see the classic in the background when the green stops blinding you.


----------



## jaxadam (May 10, 2008)

This is pretty whack...

I had a dream that I had a black bike, and I woke up the next morning, and this was literally sitting in my driveway:






I guess dreams do come true.


----------



## Chris (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Chris (May 10, 2008)

darren said:


> I've never had an interest in bikes much (other than some of the amazing rolling pieces of modern sculpture disguised as modern custom choppers), but lately i've been looking at bikes more.
> 
> Maybe it's my mid-life crisis coming on early, but i've kinda been eyeing the Buell Blast...



The Blast is the motorcycle equivalent of a Smart Car dude. That thing sucks titanic balls. It'd be like dating a fat chick for your midlife crisis. If you must get a Buell, get this one.


----------



## jaxadam (May 10, 2008)

Man, that R6s looks killer, dude. How does it do? I heard that they finally got the midrange figured out.

P.S. That's a nasty looking Buell, but here's a bike:


----------



## yellowv (May 16, 2008)

Haven't had a bike for a while, but I have been riding since i was 15. So going on 15 years.


----------



## CentaurPorn (May 16, 2008)

Been riding for 8 years now.

I am on my 3rd gixxer

had a '97 600
'99 750
and now

2003 Gsx-750
Titanium Akrapovic Exhaust
Power Commander Pc3
a few other goodies.
Silver / black gsxr 600 plastics

Had a bad accident a few years ago on it so I had to completely rebuild it.
A few fractured Vertebrae, too much time and money and it is what it is today. Only original parts are the Engine, rear rim, and swing arm 

No pics on my comp and our bike site is down but I will throw some up eventually.


----------



## Se7enMeister (May 16, 2008)

i just sold that zuma to my friend and i am getting an aprilla 50 sport, 120mpg!!!! I mock your gas prices!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 17, 2008)

I'd like a bike, but I have a hard time justifying anything I can't drive during the winter months, paying insurance (which is fucking high up here) on a second vehicle, and wondering if I'm going to dump the thing and kill myself (since I was never even good at riding a bicycle).


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 17, 2008)

Had two not too long ago, both of them quite old bikes one was a BSA Bantam (which me and my Dad bought in about 10,000 pieces and reassembled), the other was an MZ of some variety.

Sold them to fund my rent for University; now that University is over I'll be working over the summer to buy the bike I've been yearning after for yeeeears...a Honda VT Shadow!


----------



## yellowv (May 17, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> Man, that R6s looks killer, dude. How does it do? I heard that they finally got the midrange figured out.
> 
> P.S. That's a nasty looking Buell, but here's a bike:



Ahh, MV Augusta sweetness


----------



## Chris (May 17, 2008)

Random pic of my old Gixxer 750.


----------



## Groff (May 17, 2008)

Scaring the kids at the bus stop eh?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 17, 2008)

What's a good first bike to get? Not a crotch rocket, and not something so big that a small guy like me couldn't handle it, but something big enough that I could take on the highway?


----------



## Chris (May 17, 2008)

EX500 or so.






Perfect starter bikes.


----------



## Chris (May 17, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Scaring the kids at the bus stop eh?



That's about as high as I get my wheelies, so in that pic I was probably the one scared.


----------



## yellowv (May 17, 2008)

A suzuki SV650 is a great beginner bike. Plenty of power that you wont grow out of real quickly, and not quite enough to really overwhelm you.


----------



## Groff (May 19, 2008)

I just ordered... This! http://www.corbin.com/suzuki/su2a.jpg



After riding 2 hours through the pine barrens... I couldn't take the stock seat anymore.


----------



## Groff (May 19, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> What's a good first bike to get? Not a crotch rocket, and not something so big that a small guy like me couldn't handle it, but something big enough that I could take on the highway?



Honda Shadow 750 is a nice one, it's mid weight, but it's not a TANK. A suzuki S83/intruder is nice too, but not if you're tall.

And Kawasaki Vulcans are sweet, and very reliable.


----------



## LordGrendel (May 19, 2008)

I used to ride a Yamaha R6 until I sold it last year...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 22, 2008)

For some reason I can't stop thinking about getting a bike. On a local bike forum, I see a 1994 Kawasaki ZX-6 with 55000 km's for $2500 OBO. What kind of a deal is that? Keep in mind it's in Canada too, so probably a little bit more expensive than in the US.


----------



## Groff (May 22, 2008)

So I got confirmation on the seat build... So to increase comfort... I purchased these as well :






Move the pegs about 6-7inches forward, now I can let my legs relax finally!!!



JJ Rodriguez said:


> For some reason I can't stop thinking about getting a bike. On a local bike forum, I see a 1994 Kawasaki ZX-6 with 55000 km's for $2500 OBO. What kind of a deal is that? Keep in mind it's in Canada too, so probably a little bit more expensive than in the US.



Given the year, and the relatively low mileage (My 93 has 70k miles on it), That's a pretty good deal. If you can squeeze him down a tad on the price, even better!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 22, 2008)

its 55000 km's, so that's what, like 28k miles? So it's a decent deal eh? I might get CentaurPorn to go with me to check it out since he knows shit about bikes. I'd have to actually go and take a course and get my bike license and stuff because I've never driven a motor bike before. What's the power like on the ZX-6? Is it going to be hard to handle for a beginner and a smaller dude?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 22, 2008)

Here's some pics from his ad:


----------



## CentaurPorn (May 22, 2008)

Dude if that bike is local find out the name for me. I know most of the bikers around here well so I might have a good idea how it was treated. The history is going to tell you a lot. IT looks to be in good shape and that millage is not bad at all. I have put 20,000 kms in a single season. The bike will deffinatly have some balls and will take a little getting used to but a 600 is pretty forgiving compared to the liter bikes. I started on a Gsxr-600 that would be very similar. Size will not be a problem. Seats are fairly low on sport bikes. I will go with you to check it out for sure. I can see chicken strips just by looking at the picture so I am thinking it was not driven too hard. Not on those tires anyway.

The good thing about starting with a 600 is that you will not outgrow it too quickly. I would still be happy as shit on my old 600 but I am a whore.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 22, 2008)

It's in Woodstock. You could very well know the dude


----------



## CentaurPorn (May 22, 2008)

nah all the ppl I ride with are from here in Freddy, a few from Moncton and Saint John. The bike does look to be in great shape dude. And judging by the strips he is not a big fan of tearing up the twisty roads. Def. worth a look.

You can sell me your Ibby at a low price to help pay for it rather than giving yourself more debt


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 22, 2008)

I'm a debt whore, I loves me some debt. Sometimes I just look at my credit balances and spank it. How is that thing for handling for my n00bness?

EDIT: Damn you and your  edit.


----------



## keithb (May 22, 2008)

Since we're on the topic, I've been looking as well. (I have yet to take the (required) motorcycle class, so I won't be buying anything for a few months at least.)

How would something like a Honda Nighthawk 250 or Rebel 250 be for a first bike? I'm thinking something smaller with good resale value would be a good choice, and they seem to go for around $2000 on the local craigslist. If I get a 250, will I want to upgrade to something more powerful a month later?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 22, 2008)

keithb said:


> Since we're on the topic, I've been looking as well. (I have yet to take the (required) motorcycle class, so I won't be buying anything for a few months at least.)
> 
> How would something like a Honda Nighthawk 250 or Rebel 250 be for a first bike? I'm thinking something smaller with good resale value would be a good choice, and they seem to go for around $2000 on the local craigslist. If I get a 250, will I want to upgrade to something more powerful a month later?



I haven't taken the class either, but if I can snag this bike for cheap, I could always resell it and get what I paid out of it if I don't pass the course, or can't get the license for the bike for some reason.


----------



## Crucified (May 22, 2008)

rebels are nice, little bikes. good to learn on. you will want to upgrade later for sure. i have a 750 as my first bike and i'm going to upgrade. cruisers need more power than sportbikes though. that and i'm a big guy. 




keithb said:


> Since we're on the topic, I've been looking as well. (I have yet to take the (required) motorcycle class, so I won't be buying anything for a few months at least.)
> 
> How would something like a Honda Nighthawk 250 or Rebel 250 be for a first bike? I'm thinking something smaller with good resale value would be a good choice, and they seem to go for around $2000 on the local craigslist. If I get a 250, will I want to upgrade to something more powerful a month later?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 22, 2008)

Another one was posted today, another ZX-6, 55k km's, same year, but $500 cheaper, $2200 OBO. It's also green... really green.












It's like a UV green dot...but in bike form


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 22, 2008)

Thats pretty fuckin green man!

It's like a bike the turtles would own!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 22, 2008)

Yeah, it is pretty green. I like, but I don't know which I'd like more, the red and black, or the obscenely green machine. I could probably get them for the same price, use one as a bargaining tool on the other since they're for sale on the same forum.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 25, 2008)

Registered for a bike course, I pretty much HAVE to get it now.


----------



## keithb (May 26, 2008)

Here's something I've always wondered about:

If you have no experience as yet, how do you get it home?


----------



## CentaurPorn (May 26, 2008)

You truck it.

If you are buying new a lot of dealers will drop it off for you. They did for me anyway *shrug*

Or find a biker friend to ride it for you


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 26, 2008)

keithb said:


> Here's something I've always wondered about:
> 
> If you have no experience as yet, how do you get it home?



A friend of a friend of mine has dealer plates since he's a repo dude, so he might be able to drive it back for me. I don't know how that works out for insurance, or the legality of it, but he seems to think he should be able to drive it to my place for me. Or he has a truck or a trailer or something I can use.


----------



## DaemonSvek (May 27, 2008)

ALL OF YOU SUCK SUCK SUCK SUCK SUCK!!!!!!!




call yourselves metal...


----------



## Jason (May 27, 2008)

DaemonSvek said:


> ALL OF YOU SUCK SUCK SUCK SUCK SUCK!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Great post


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 28, 2008)

This one is now mine. Dude is even dropping it off at my house for me on the weekend 

Now I just have to get my license


----------



## phantaz (May 28, 2008)

This might not fit the thread but I am a 4-wheeler kind of guy. I got one of these at home in the garage.


----------



## jim777 (May 29, 2008)

I have two, an '02 BMW K1200LTC, and a '97 Honda CBR1100XX Blackbird. I ride about 600 to 800 miles a week. Good stuff


----------



## CentaurPorn (Jul 17, 2008)

2003 GsXR 750
(600 plastics)
PC3R Powercommander
Akrapovic Full Exhaust
+ 2 on rear 
a few other goodies


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 17, 2008)

I've got my bike out now, it's a pretty good time. I've dropped it a couple times while not moving, but that's why I got an old bike instead of going out and buying a new one  I do pretty good in traffic and shit too, haven't had any close calls yet. The shittiest thing yet was when I went to a parking garage, reached over to snag a ticket, and the bike started going down. I was like "oh fuck" and set it down gently since I couldn't pull it back up  Of course, people are waiting behind me and here I am with my foot caught under my bike and trying to lift it off. I managed to free myself and pull the bike back up, at which point I calmly reached over, pushed the button, took my ticket and pushed my bike inside  Then of course on the way out, the fucking machine wouldn't take my ticket, so I said fuck it and went around the stick thing. I had already paid at the machine, so it's not like I was ditching my bill  Anyways, that's my story of adventure for the day.


----------



## Jason (Jul 18, 2008)

JJ trying doin a few pushups so your not as weak as a girl


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 18, 2008)

In my defense, my bike is older and heavy as fuck


----------



## Senensis (Jul 31, 2009)

Reviving the thread, since the Ferrari thread derailed and we need a place to discuss the only true engine powered vehicle (beside the chainsaw, of course).

Currently riding a YZ125 here, and everyone in my family has a bike. I'll try to post pics next time I go to my parents house


----------



## Hellbound (Apr 20, 2010)

Once again this thread has been revived. I shall be acquiring a brand new Suzuki GSXR 750 in 2 weeks. Since moving out to North Carolina riding motorcycles is so much safer and fun than when I was in New Orleans.

It will be all black and I'll get some pictures on here after I get it.....unless I fall off a cliff (knock on metal). I hear that the newer ones are coming with a newer slipper clutch which will be perfect for me, I do tend to be aggressive with the throttle when riding. I'll never forget the time I was pulling out on my '05 from a coffee shop and just hit the throttle too hard while being clumsy with the clutch.....I was showing off how loud the engine was in front of some friends and chicks I new and the bike literally just flew away from under my legs,lol. Man was that embarassing.....it's just so amazing how powerful these things are and they are so light for that size engine.

It's been a while since I've ridden but I used to race these things about 7 years ago. Not looking to race just so some nice fast riding around the beautiful mountain roads in NC....especially Blueridge Parkway.


----------



## Bevo (Apr 20, 2010)

Been on bikes all my life with plenty of MX racing to keep me in broken bones.
Right now I am on a DRZ400SM as in super Moto!

Great bike that is a blast to ride.
Best ride last year was meeting the Harley boys for a ride, left early and hit up some trails for two hours, rode a smooth MX track, met them at noon and road around the lake looking at bikinis. 8 hour ride came home with a sore butt and a big grin!


----------



## matty2fatty (Apr 20, 2010)

Hellbound said:


> around the beautiful mountain roads in NC....especially Blueridge Parkway.


 
Is that the blue mountains or whatever they're called? Back when I used to be active on motorcycle forums (I miss my GSXR600 dearly) I remember guys losing their shit over the Dragon's Tail or something, sounds like a cool place to ride.


----------



## jymellis (Apr 20, 2010)

i used to race dirtbikes, i cant have a street bike beacuase i would die.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Apr 20, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i used to race dirtbikes, i cant have a street bike beacuase i would die.



man...you stole the words out of my mouth!!!

dead or either on a 2 wheeler a la superman!!!!


----------



## espman (Apr 20, 2010)

Don't have a bike yet, probably gonna pick up a Yamaha R6 once i've got the funds


----------



## Bevo (Apr 20, 2010)

http://img216.imageshack.us/i/10202721lv4.jpg/ 

Brothers ride, looks good on me eh!









My baby with the new pipe, for you MX guys, this is what you need!


----------



## bjjman (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 2008 Suzuki GSX-R1000 that I absolutely love. I've done the exhaust, put on a power commander, quick shift and braided brake lines. It's a fantastic ride, only problem with it is I don't have enough time to ride it as much as I'd like.


----------



## Bevo (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't feel to bad, we have to put our bikes away for 5-6 months when its to cold to ride.
Even in the summer the fun weekend rides can be cold and wet.


----------



## Hellbound (Apr 21, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i used to race dirtbikes, i cant have a street bike beacuase i would die.





Lol, yes kinda the same words I was thinking. Used to race mx and broke my back and was paralyzed from the waist down for about 3 months. Amazingly I recovered with no surgery. I jumped right back on a dirtbike. Got fast again started racing for team green. I broke my foot not long after and that was enough for me to say I'm quitting I don't want to deal with arthritis of the whole body before I'm 25,lol. 
So I stepped on a GSXr 600 and started racing those for a while. I was getting so fast it scared me.....so I quit.

Now I just want a crotch rocket simply for the street. My parents always bought me my bikes but now that I am a grown adult with my own place and job this will be my first time purchasing....,,I have no idea if it is better to lease one or just do the monthly notes....looking to put about $5000 down on it.


----------



## Bevo (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't know where you live but check out the insurance first, may save you a surprise down the road.

Love this vid of the 40 hp DRZ giving the 1000 a run on the mountain, listen to the engine of the camera bike..Love it!!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 9, 2011)

I just pulled this baby out of the garage. Last registered in 1995. 

'79 Yamaha XS750 with aftermarket pipes and handlebars. Front fairing is cracked and missing the windscreen. I'll probably just remove all of it. Should be a fun project. Triple and Shaft Drive.


----------

